# 2nd Annual Rc Showdown On The Coast



## Anthony's (Jul 28, 2003)

We have set the dates for the 2ND Annual RC Showdown On The Coast /INDOOR ASPHALT ON-ROAD & OVAL
Saturday November 12th & Sunday November 13th.
Classes will be as follows:
1/10 STOCK TRUCK -4 CELL
1/10 STOCK CAR - 4 CELL SPORTSMAN
1/10 STOCK CAR - 4 CELL EXPERT
1/10 -4 CELL 19T OVAL
1/12- 4 CELL 19T OVAL
1/10 STOCK- 6 CELL BOMBER CLASS
STOCK LEGEND CARS
1/10 STOCK- 6 CELL TOURING CARS
Entry Fee will $35.00 per class,$20.00 additional classes/All entries received after Nov.5th add $5.00 per class.
ANTHONY'S VICTORY LANE
POOLER, GA.
Should have entry form updated on web page soon:
www.rcshowdownonthecoast.com
www.anthonysvictorylane.com


----------



## Anthony's (Jul 28, 2003)

The entry form is now available at the web page.
www.anthonysvictorylane.com


----------

